# 4 speed identification



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I am trying to identify my 4 speed on a 66 Lemans. I found a metal tag on the left side with the numbers 952657RM. Any help will be great.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

get all the # off the case. what side does the speedo cable mount?


----------

